# Resurrection City III: The Breconshire Horrors



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 10, 2004)

It will not be forgotten; it will find
A voice, like the volcano, and will scatter
Such hideous wreck among us, deaf and blind,
As all our sheltering shams shall rend and shatter.
The den is dark, secluded, it may yield
To Belial a haunt, to Mammon profit;
But we shall reap the tillage of that field
In harvest meet for Tophet.
Slum-farming knaves suck shameful wealth from sin,
But a dread Nemesis abides therein.
*~ Punch, September 29, 1888*

*July 31, 1893*
Dr. Thomas Bond sat at his desk in the wood-panelled office in his respectable home in Broad Sanctuary, in Westminster, among the government buildings and not far from New Scotland Yard.  A pipe hung from his jaw, bluish smoke filling the room as he shuffled through papers and photographs pertinent to the latest case he was working on.  

Just then, his housekeeper knocked at the door.  "Some men here to see you, sir."

Dr. Bond nodded.  "Thank you, send them in."

A moment later, the door opened and in filed five men, two of whom Bond recognized.  "Jamison, Richard," he greeted them, standing and shaking their hands.  "How've you both been these past few years?  And who are your friends here?"  He sat back in his chair.

"And to what do I owe the pleasure of this visit?"

Here's a picture of New Scotland Yard (as opposed to Old Scotland Yard; this building was being constructed in 1888 and as a bit of trivia, an unidentified and dismembered body was found on the grounds.  Jack, or maybe not?).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 11, 2004)

"Dr. Bond.  A pleasure to see ye again, sir.  May I be introducing Trevor McAllister, Baron Walsingham, Sergeant William Robinson, and the Reverend Andrew Miller.  I wish that we could have been here to see ye under better circumstances, but I'm afraid that things are right fec--"  Diggory coughs.  "Well, we've just come from speaking with Mr. McCarthy, a chandler in Whitechapel.  Miller's Court area, ye know.  I do hate to be dragging up the past, but I'm afraid this has some sort of connection with the Ripper."  

Jamison runs a hand through his hair, sighs, and turns to Hewitt and the others, waiting for one of them to pick up his thread.  _It's really the last place I've been wanting to return to, but there it is, and there isn't a damn thing we can do about it._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 11, 2004)

Dr. Bond shakes in turn the hands of his other guests.  He grimaces at Diggory's explanation.  "John McCarthy?  The one who was there that morning?  That was a ghastly mess, wasn't it?"  He sighs and then laughs slightly at another part of Diggory's remarks.  "And I hate hearing about the past.  That part of it, anyway.  So, our old 'jolly friend' isn't up to his old tricks again, is he?  Haven't heard anyhting from Whitechapel, think I'd would were it so."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 11, 2004)

"It's connected to the Ripper somehow, at least Mr. McCarthy indicated so.  He even suggested talking to ye about it.  Mentioned a gentleman named Yesset, said he was watching over something fer someone, that it was all five years gone now, and that ye could help us more than he could.  Mentioned his fondness for Mary Kelly, too."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 11, 2004)

"And you're thinking that that something he was looking after was Mary?" Dr. Bond says, finger on chin.  "Can't say I've ever heard of a fellow named Yesset.  Sounds like a Jewish name, doesn't it?  Enough of them about."  He thinks silently for several minutes, puffing on his pipe thoughtfully.  "I don't know if it's what McCarthy meant... but yes, I believe there was something odd with that Kelly woman."  Bond rises and disappears into another room.

After a few moments, he reappears, a thick folder in his hand.  He lays it down on the desk beside him.  "Here's everything I have on file about her."  He opens it and leafs through the papers and those ghastly photographs.  He draws one paper out and snaps the folder shut.  "Here. This is the post-mortem report I made."  He indicates one passage with his finger.

"Imagine my surprise when I found that Kelly had been the recipient of some fairly major, and dare I say, nonstandard surgery during her lifetime.  I found a dented scar on the top of the cranium.  It probably would have been covered by her hair in life.  Further investigation revealed that the forecenter of her brain," he points to a spot on his forehead, between his eyes, "right about here but a few inches back, had been tampered with.  I informed the Metropolitan Police and Scotland Yard about it, but it was never made public, thankfully."

No, Bond didn't really find that!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

"That's a little, well, odd."  Richard says, somewhat redundantly.  "And difficult to know what effect such surgery might have had.  Do you have any theories, Doctor?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "And difficult to know what effect such surgery might have had.  Do you have any theories, Doctor?"



"A few observations rather than theories, though I must admit, they make little sense to me.  It's interesting to me to note that most of this 'tampering' seems to have been at the pineal body.  That's possibly somewhat of an explanation, though we know not what said body's purpose is.  Those fellows from India and other parts of the East attribute it as being the site of the 'third eye' and all that nonsense."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "A few observations rather than theories, though I must admit, they make little sense to me. It's interesting to me to note that most of this 'tampering' seems to have been at the pineal body. That's possibly somewhat of an explanation, though we know not what said body's purpose is. Those fellows from India and other parts of the East attribute it as being the site of the 'third eye' and all that nonsense."



Trevor chuckles sardonically at this.  "Well regardless of its purpose, that sort of mucking about in a person's head is not to be done lightly.  Requires someone who knows their way around the old brain-pan," he says tapping his own head lightly with his walking stick.  "Is that something either of you medical men would feel confident doing, or is that outside normal medical training?"

"As far as Yesset goes, perhaps the police have something on file about him.  I have a few people I could ask as well," he adds.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2004)

"It's possible the police have a file on Yesset.  If it's in with the Ripper files, though, it might take some work to get at."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 12, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Is that something either of you medical men would feel confident doing, or is that outside normal medical training?"



"For my part," says Dr. Bond, "I would not.  Some familiarity with the brain is, of course, standard knowledge for we medical professionals."  He looks toward Dr. Hewitt and continues.  "However, only a few could perform such an operation with any confidence, I think.  Mostly those who deal with regularity with lunatics -- doctors at asylums, for instance.  And even then, I stress that such a surgery is definitely not without risks." 



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "As far as Yesset goes, perhaps the police have something on file about him.  I have a few people I could ask as well," he adds.



"Dr. Hewitt and I could possibly check around at asylums and sanitoriums in the area for record of this man as well.  A Dr. Yesset shouldn't be hard to find, I don't believe.  It's not a common name, after all.  And Mary's skull had healed over quite a bit," he says.  "So it's quite likely we'd be dealing with a procedure done anywhere from 1883 to 1886, which also helps narrow it down.  That is, if Dr. Hewitt's willing, of course."

I didn't realize until I wrote it (love how that happens), but Bond's procedure date ties in nicely with the date of 1884 Mary Kelly gave as when she arrived in London.  I frighten myself... 

Jim: I totally forgot.  In reality, apparently, Marie Lloyd also knew John McCarthy.  Really, I didn't make that up.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Dr. Hewitt and I could possibly check around at asylums and sanitoriums in the area for record of this man as well.  A Dr. Yesset shouldn't be hard to find, I don't believe.  It's not a common name, after all.  And Mary's skull had healed over quite a bit," he says.  "So it's quite likely we'd be dealing with a procedure done anywhere from 1883 to 1886, which also helps narrow it down.  That is, if Dr. Hewitt's willing, of course."



"More than willing, more than willing."  Richard says.  "I'd be very interested to find out just what the thinking behind the procedure was, even more so given it's 'mystical' significance.  There are some odd fellows in the world who take an unfortunate interest in things like that.

"As for the procedure itself, I'd never contemplate attempting anything like it.  Dr. Bond is a far superior surgeon to myself, so I'd certainly class it as being outside of my own capabilities.

"To be honest, I've always been rather dubious of such practices.  I think pharmacological treatments prove far more effective in the cases where that type of surgery is performed, although I admit I'm in the minority in this opinion."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I didn't realize until I wrote it (love how that happens), but Bond's procedure date ties in nicely with the date of 1884 Mary Kelly gave as when she arrived in London. I frighten myself...
> 
> Jim: I totally forgot. In reality, apparently, Marie Lloyd also knew John McCarthy. Really, I didn't make that up.



[OOC: Ok, now _my_ head hurts  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2004)

Diggory nods.  "Excellent.  Shall we divide ourselves up into smaller parties and commence with our inquiries?  I'm not very keen on splitting up into groups smaller than three, mind ye."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 13, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory nods. "Excellent. Shall we divide ourselves up into smaller parties and commence with our inquiries? I'm not very keen on splitting up into groups smaller than three, mind ye."



"Very well," the Baron agrees, "but the fellow I'm planning to speak with will most likely not be available until this evening."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 13, 2004)

"Fair enough."  Diggory pauses.  "After our trouble with Monty, I'm not sure that I want to be going to look into police records after dark.  Better to have a crowd, I think."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

"I'd be happier if we stayed together.  After our little encounter at the police station and the unpleasantness at Pellgraine Hall... well, I'm sure you all remember well enough..."  Richard shudders at the thought.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 14, 2004)

"Excellent," Dr. Bond says.  "Did Mr. McCarthy give any indication of where this Dr. Yesset may have operated?  That would narrow down even further our search.  Assuming Yesset is even the one who performed the procedure."

From downstairs, you can hear Bond's housekeeper conversing with someone.  The front door shuts and in a moment she knocks and enters the smoky office.  

"A man to see you, sirs," she says as she turns towards the group.  In the doorway stands Inspector Longtree.

"Good day to you, gentlemen.  Dr. Bond," he says in greeting.  "John McCarthy told me where you were.  I have some news for you.  You'll be happy to hear we've identified our mysterious blind man."  Then he looks over and catches sight of the folder lying on Bond's desk.  "And a bit surprised, too, I'd be guessing, given your conversation with Dr. Bond.  Our man was none other than John Kelly.  Retired soldier, served in the 2nd Scots Guards.  Kensington address.  Had a sister, you may be interested to know, named Mary." 

Kajamba: Works out rather conveniently, I hadn't realized that New Scotland Yard across the way served as the headquarters of the Metropolitan Police - I had always though the Yard was a seperate entity.  So your searches can be carried out within a block or so of Bond's offices.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2004)

In response to Dr. Hewitt's comment, Jamison nods.  "We'll stay together then.  The scene in the morgue did go a lot more smoothly."



			
				Insp. Longtree said:
			
		

> "And a bit surprised, too, I'd be guessing, given your conversation with Dr. Bond. Our man was none other than John Kelly. Retired soldier, served in the 2nd Scots Guards. Kensington address. Had a sister, you may be interested to know, named Mary."




"Bloody hell.  That's enough to give me the chills for weeks.  Everything seems to be coming back to that fall."  Diggory sighs, shaking his head.  A slight grin comes to his lips.  "Well, if the Ripper was mixed up in all this, then it's no wonder we couldn't find him."

*OOC*: _That is kind of convenient.  I wasn't sure of that, either, and didn't want to venture a guess._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 16, 2004)

"We're heading 'round to this Kelly's address in Kensington directly," says Inspector Longtree.  "If we find anything, we'll be in touch."  With that, he bows and takes his leave.

"Well," says Dr. Bond, extinguishing his pipe and rising to replace the Kelly file, "I guess we had better head over to the Yard first."  He puts on his coat and hat.  "Come on, then."  Bond and the other exit the house and stroll across Parliament Square towards the stately edifice of New Scotland Yard.  "Between Inspector Diggory and myself," he says, "we should have little trouble getting in to see the Ripper records."  Once inside, they are met by a young constable.  After inquiries, he directs the company upstairs to the archives.  

They step to a counter in the foreroom of the archives, behind which sit a number of clerks of varying age.  By one of the clerks stands a youngish man, welldressed and cleanshaven, with light brownish hair neatly combed to one side.  He is talking rather excitedly to the clerk and gesturing about - evidently, he is trying to consult police records, as well.

"May I help you, gentlemen?" a middle-aged clerk says, glancing upwards at them.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 16, 2004)

Leaving Dr. Bond and Inspector Diggory to deal with the bureaucrats, Trevor loiters distractedly at the edge of the group, perusing notices and posters on the wall.

[OOC: Eavesdropping is an ugly word, but just on the off chance that it might matter, Trevor will listen in on the young man's conversation.  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor loiters distractedly at the edge of the group, perusing notices and posters on the wall.



From what he can hear, the young man thinks that Scotland Yard has maintained some files on a relative of his, and would like access to them.  He seems to be taking on quite an indignant attitude at the reluctance of the clerks to allow a civilian to browse police documents.  Sometimes, he glowers at the clerk menacingly and Trevor fears that a fight will break out, but no matter how perturbed he gets, the young man always maintains a gentlemanly demeanor.

Meanwhile, the clerks, recognizing Bond and Diggory, permit access to the necessary files.  "We'll have to be informing Commissioner Fraser of the London Police and Superintendent Arnold of H Division, as it was their case, after all."  After a few moments, the clerk returns with telegraphed confirmations of access from both Fraser and Arnold, and Bond, Diggory, and the others are shown into a back sitting-room.  Another clerk disappears into a seemingly unorganized system of files, and returns with a rather large cardboard box, which he puts on the table.  

"The Ripper files, sirs," he says as he turns away.  "Best of luck to you.  Catch him if you can," he chuckles to himself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 20, 2004)

Diggory opens the box and picks up the first folder/stack of papers there.  "Well, best get started then...I'll see if these," he raises the papers in his hand slightly, "can reveal anything about this Yesset chap."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Richard takes another sheaf of papers and takes a seat at the table.

"It does rather look like we've got a lot to work through."  He says as he dubiously eyes the files still in the box.  "We'd best get started..."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 21, 2004)

"I suppose I'll be helping, as well," Dr. Bond says, picking up more files.  He places a heavy stack on the table before him and begins looking through them as he looks up at Trevor, nonchalantly walking around the office and listening to the young man at the counter.  He looks through the files, which seem roughly organized by the particular murder they're relevant to.  "Bloody hell," he says after leafing through several papers.  "This is all so bloody confusing.  No wonder you fellows never solved this.  Not a mention of any Yesset, or of Bethlehem Asylum.  Not in this file, at any rate," he says, reaching for another.  

*****

Out in the lobby, the young man takes notice of Trevor and, seeing a fellow man of the gentry, introduces himself.  "Good day to you, sir, and whom do I have the pleasure of addressing?"  After Trevor introduces himself, the young man bows.  "The name is Langan, sir, Edward Langan.  Born in Wales, though that's not a very Welsh name, I admit."  Through further conversation, Trevor learns that Mr. Langan was sent away very young to live with a family in the Midlands.  The young man casts a brief glance at the door to the study-room where Hewitt, Diggory and Bond are as he pulls out a newspaper with an obituary for John Kelly of the Scots Guards.  "I was led to believe the Yard may have documents relevant to him.  He was my uncle, you see."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 23, 2004)

The group combs through the files.  It is slow and tedious work, but eventually they come up with several references to Bethlehem Asylum, where McCarthy said Yesset worked.  Apparently, the five victims had all spent time there in the past.  There are no apparent references to Yesset, however.

***** 

Trevor raises his eyebrows at the young man's words.  "Inspector Diggory!  Bond!  Come here!"  Once they are there, the young man tells them the same story he told Trevor.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2004)

"Curiouser and curiouser, gentlemen."  He turns to Mr. Langan, offering a hand.  "Inspector Jamison O'Fingal Diggory, Metropolitan Police.  Are ye looking fer something in particular, Mr. Langan?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 25, 2004)

"Mr. MacAllistair here tells me that you've already been told about John Kelly," Langan says, "so doubtless you know who his sister was.  I had wanted to see the files on my aunt in hopes that maybe they would serve to shed some light on what happened to my uncle.  But by the looks of you fellows, I'd say they didn't serve to shed light on much of anything."  He pauses, eyebrows raised a bit.  "Tomorrow morning," he says after some consideration, "I _am_ planning on heading out to the Kelly estate in Breconshire, in Wales.  Perhaps you fellows would be interested to join me?  Perhaps I can find my answers about Uncle John, and maybe you can find what you're searching for about Aunt Mary."

"I think, unfortunately, we've found all that we can here.  We've gotten some leads on where to go, I suppose," says Dr. Bond, replacing the files in the boxes and giving them back to one of the clerks.  

Here's a picture of Edward Langan.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 25, 2004)

"Perhaps we could find something out in Breconshire.  I've actually not been to Wales. I wish I could say that this trip would have been made under better circumstances.  What do you think, gentlemen?"  

As he waits for a response, Diggory mulls over the name Yesset for a while, eventually breaking out into a wide grin.  "Ye know, I think we may be lookin' fer the wrong thing here, anyhow.  I am certainly willing to accompany ye out to Wales, but fer the while, I think I've tripped onto a lead in our work here an' I'd like to be lookin' back over some of these files.  With your leave, of course."  Jamison offers a hand.  "Anyone who wishes to join my research, I can explain this to ye when ye're ready."



Spoiler



Returning to the files, he starts to pore over them, looking for any mention of EIECET, in combination or otherwise, which, phonetically, Diggory reasons, could be pronounced "Yesset."



*OOC*: _I've spoilered the last bit on a lark.  It seemed appropriate._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 26, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "I think I've tripped onto a lead in our work here an' I'd like to be lookin' back over some of these files.  With your leave, of course."  Jamison offers a hand.  "Anyone who wishes to join my research, I can explain this to ye when ye're ready."



"Of course," says Edward.  "I have to make the appropriate arrangements, anyway.  Meet me at Paddington Station at, oh, say at a quarter to eight tomorrow morning," he says, bowing slightly.  "The trip to Breconshire will take two days or so, so pack appropriately.  I bid you farewell for now, gentlemen."

"I'm afraid I shan't be able to accompany you to Wales," says Dr. Bond.  "Duty calls.  I'm consulting to the Metropolitan Police once more.  But I can help you out for today, anyway.  I aim to go down to Bethlehem Asylum and check the records for the, say, last decade or two before the Ripper murders, and follow up on the lead in the files," he says.  "Care to join me, Dr. Hewitt?  Two would make the work go faster." 

Diggory and the others comb over the files again, which the clerk obediently brings back to the table, and 



Spoiler



begin looking for the name EIECET.  You're somewhat surprised and somewhat not that there is mention of the mysterious figure in almost the most unlikely of files.  The reference is in among the letters written to the police by Roslyn d'Onston Stephenson, a man who was apparently heavily interested in the occult.  Diggory recognizes him as one of the many people who wrote to the police with advice on how to conduct the Ripper case.  Stephenson's reference doesn't help much, though.  He mentions him somewhat archaiacally as "a Dr. V---, a man I know as EIECET, whom I have seen several times at the hospital".


Just so you know in advance, your research has taken up the majority of the day already.  It's nearly 5:00 now.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 26, 2004)

Edward Langan said:
			
		

> "Of course.  I have to make the appropriate arrangements, anyway.  Meet me at Paddington Station at, oh, say at a quarter to eight tomorrow morning.  The trip to Breconshire will take two days or so, so pack appropriately.  I bid you farewell for now, gentlemen."




"Excellent, Mr. Langan, I'll be seeing ye over at Paddington Station in the morning."

After working through the files with Drs. Hewitt and Bond, Diggory grins.  "Well, we've at least begun to get an idea of who this EIECET fellow is.  The question then becomes whether or not Dr. V is a physician and whether or not we can use that information to hunt him down."  Stifiling a yawn, Jamison rises from the table.

"I do appreciate yer help, Dr. Bond, and, of course, understand yer obligations here."  He bows slightly.  "We should be thinking about what we may wish to do.  I should like to investigate this Dr. V a bit, but I'm a little bit confounded as to how I should start -- simply put, I've not the resources nor contacts with the inclination to start an exhaustive research project.  Well, excepting the Metropolitan Police, but I'd like a third party looking into this, I think.  Thoughts, anyone?"


----------



## JimAde (Jul 26, 2004)

[OOC: I'm a little confused as to where Trevor is and what time it is.  I would like for him to spend a little more time with Langan.  Trevor was in the Scots Guard himself and in addition feels sympathy for anyone whose family was touched by the Ripper horror.  If possible, he'll take Langan to his club for a brandy and more conversation, telling the others to fee free to return to his townhouse whenever they like.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 26, 2004)

We can do a bit of fudging with the timeline.  If all else fails, perhaps we'll have to assume Diggory finishes up his research while all that goes on.  Just so you're all back together by the time the train leaves.  You have my word, I won't spring any funky stuff on you like in the first adventure.  Bottomline, if you want Trevor to do that, we'll do that.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 27, 2004)

[OOC: Ok, sounds good to me.  I'll just assume Trevor and Langan spend a pleasant evening at the club chatting and having a few drinks.  I won't post again until the morning.  My main goal is to establish a decent relationship with Langan and find out what I can about his aunt and uncle and why he thinks something nefarious is up with his uncle.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 28, 2004)

*Edward Langan and Trevor*

"I can't explain fully," Edward says.  "Not here.  I received a letter from Uncle John a week back.  A few days later, he arrived here in London with a... package.  A large piece of stone, with a Latin inscription.  I was hoping to find out about anything unusual he might've been mixed up in."

As to the Kellys, Trevor discovers through conversation that the majority of the family were a rather wealthy family who could trace their roots to the Irish kingdoms that existed in southern Wales during the Dark Ages.  Apparently, the younger daughter, Mary, was always somewhat troubled psychologically.  In 1873, she entered the employ of a doctor who travelled between Wales, England, and France.  Sometime around 1880, she moved to London, and the family lost track of her until her death.  The rest of the family was somewhat resentful of Mary, who had become a disgrace to them.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 28, 2004)

*Scotland Yard: Diggory, Hewitt, and Bond*

"I must admit, I'm not immediately familiar with any doctors whose surnames begin with V," says Dr. Bond.

"Nor I," concurs Dr. Hewitt, shaking his head.  A strange look comes over him.

"We two shall first check London Hospital, and then Bethlehem Asylum," says Bond.  "We'll let you know tomorrow what we find."

*****

The doctors first examine records of doctors of all branches of medicine on staff during autumn of 1888, when Stephenson was at the hospital.  Between the two, they record all the relevant names.  Then they check the records at Bethlehem Asylum for when Dr. Bond estimates Mary's procedure was performed, and cross-reference the names.

One name comes back as having served at both -- a Dr. Samuel Verdain.

I'm not sure quite what Diggory wants to do during this time, just let me know.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 28, 2004)

Diggory will check and see if there are any files on Roslyn d'Onston Stephenson at Scotland Yard.  If there are, he spends the time examining those files.  If not, he continues poring over the Ripper files, scouring them for any information on McCarthy.  If that turns out to be uneventful, he'll see if he can look at the service record of Inspector Longtree at that time, provided, of course, that he can do that without Longtree finding out.  Never much for research, Diggory is fairly thorough when he feels like it.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "I can't explain fully," Edward says. "Not here. I received a letter from Uncle John a week back. A few days later, he arrived here in London with a... package. A large piece of stone, with a Latin inscription. I was hoping to find out about anything unusual he might've been mixed up in."
> 
> As to the Kellys, Trevor discovers through conversation that the majority of the family were a rather wealthy family who could trace their roots to the Irish kingdoms that existed in southern Wales during the Dark Ages. Apparently, the younger daughter, Mary, was always somewhat troubled psychologically. In 1873, she entered the employ of a doctor who travelled between Wales, England, and France. Sometime around 1880, she moved to London, and the family lost track of her until her death. The rest of the family was somewhat resentful of Mary, who had become a disgrace to them.



"What was this Latin inscription?" Trevor asks.  "I seem to be running into quite a lot of them recently..."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 28, 2004)

*Inspector Diggory*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory will check and see if there are any files on Roslyn d'Onston Stephenson at Scotland Yard.  If there are, he spends the time examining those files.  If not, he continues poring over the Ripper files, scouring them for any information on McCarthy.  If that turns out to be uneventful, he'll see if he can look at the service record of Inspector Longtree at that time, provided, of course, that he can do that without Longtree finding out.



The files contain a brief biography of Stephenson.  He had joined up with the Italian Army under Garibaldi in 1860, and reached the rank of lieutenant.  The biography's rather vague on his activities after he returned to London, although it is noted that he had an interest in the occult.  In July of 1888 he was admitted to London Hospital suffering from a condition called neurasthenia.  Then, in 1889, he was admitted again, with a more serious medical condition, a sort of partial paralysis.  It does note that he was briefly suspected (as was everyone in the East End), but those suspicions were dispelled.

The only things on McCarthy that the files hold are small mentions of him made during the discovery of Kelly's body, and his testimony at the inquest. 

Inspector Longtree's apparently had a sterling record.  Unfortunately, more detailed information than that would require that Longtree himself become aware.  But everything you can determine thus far is that he's never run into any sort of trouble.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 28, 2004)

*Edward Langan and Trevor*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "What was this Latin inscription?" Trevor asks.  "I seem to be running into quite a lot of them recently..."



Langan furrows his brow for a moment and rummages inside his coat pocket, pulling out a carefully folded slip of paper with something written on it in all capitals.

_DEUM NODENTI, FLAVIUS SENILIS POSSUIT PROPTER NUPTIAS QUASUIDITS SUB UMBRA._

"My Latin's a bit rusty, Baron, but I believe it says something to the effect of 'The god Nodens, Flavius Senilis' -- which I'm assuming is a person -- something, something 'beneath the shadow'.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 28, 2004)

Diggory takes extensive notes on all this information, breathing a sigh of relief at Longtree's sterling record -- _Being paranoid again, Jamison, old lad_.  He returns the files to the clerk and heads home for the evening, letting anyone who's still about that he'll see them in the morning.  Once home, he packs for the trip to Breconshire, eats a light dinner, and then settles down into a chair with a copy of Tennyson's _Maud_, set to read until he falls asleep.  In the morning, he wakes, breakfasts quickly, making sure to give himself enough time that he will be arriving at Paddington Station at half past seven, assuming no trouble along the way.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Langan furrows his brow for a moment and rummages inside his coat pocket, pulling out a carefully folded slip of paper with something written on it in all capitals.
> 
> _DEUM NODENTI, FLAVIUS SENILIS POSSUIT PROPTER NUPTIAS QUASUIDITS SUB UMBRA._
> 
> "My Latin's a bit rusty, Baron, but I believe it says something to the effect of 'The god Nodens, Flavius Senilis' -- which I'm assuming is a person -- something, something 'beneath the shadow'.



 "Nuptias?  As in Nuptuals?  Marriage?  Wedding?"  He shakes his head and hands the paper back to Langan.  "Some of those fellows you met today are the more scholarly sort, maybe they can make sense of it.  They'll likely want to see the original stone, too if you have it.  I'm afraid it's been a long time since my Latin class at Eaton.  Where were you at school, then?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 29, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Where were you at school, then?"



"Trinity College, Cambridge," Langan says, finishing his drink.  "Ahh, but look at the time!" he says, checking his pocketwatch.  He offers Trevor his hand.  "I did enjoy our conversation, Baron," he says, gathering up his coat and hat.  "We can continue this on the train.  I shall see you tomorrow morning.  I'll bring that stone my uncle found."

*****

The group meets Edward Langan at Paddington Station promptly at 7:45 the next morning.  "Good day, gentlemen," he says, bowing slightly.  He is carrying a hatbox under his arm.  "Something I received from my uncle," he says, tapping it slightly.  "Ahh, and here's the train, right on time."  The engine pulls alongside the platform, and the men board it.

Langan and the others are shown to their compartment.  After they are seated and the door shut, Langan reaches under his seat and pulls out the box.  "I was telling the Baron here about this last night," he says, as he opens it and pulls out a flat black stone, about the size of the keystone over a door.  "See if one of you fellows can read this Latin inscription."

The description of the stone's given a few posts back.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 29, 2004)

Diggory takes a look at the stone, mulling over a proper translation.

*OOC*: _You'll have to forgive me for not finishing the translation started by y'all, but my Latin's rather rusty and the dictionary's in a box downstairs._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 1, 2004)

Letting everyone in the game know: I'm upgrading my computer (finally!) and won't have ready access to the boards until I get my cable modem hooked up.  I'll still post, but not nearly so often as I was...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 4, 2004)

"Here, let me see that," Dr. Hewitt says, leaning over.  "I'm a good hand with Latin."  Langan hands it to him, and he glances over it for a few moments, _hmm_ing to himself.  "'To the', I suppose that makes more sense."  He glances back towards the others.  "Ahh.  'To the god Nodens, Flavius Senilis has erected this pillar on account of the marriage beneath the shade.'  Or something like that."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 4, 2004)

"'Marriage beneath the shade.'  Sounds lovely."  Diggory gives a lopsided grin.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 4, 2004)

Trevor shakes his head.  "I don't remember Nodens in my classical myths course.  Must be some obscure local deity."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 5, 2004)

Langan looks over at Trevor.  "Well, Baron," he says, "I've made quite a study of the myths of the Celtic peoples of Wales and West Anglia.  A hobby of mine.  Nodens was the Romanized form of a Celtic water deity, the God of the Great Abyss, the sea; and yes, indeed, his worship was quite localized to the region surrounding Lydney.  It's likely that Nodens was based on an older Celtic deity, most likely Nuada Silverhand."  He pauses for a moment, staring out the window of the train.  "Some folk in the Severn region particularly believe that Nodens is also the leader of the Wild Hunt."

The men spend the rest of their trip engaged in chatter on all manner of topics.  Dr. Hewitt speaks of medicine and some of the more interesting cases on which he's worked; Trevor of the politics and affairs of the day's nobility; Diggory of his policework; Langan of Celtic mythology, English folklore, and other topics.  The trip passes uneventfully.

Two days later, the train pulls in at a station in Wales; Abersyonan, Monmouthshire to be exact.  Langan explains that this is the closest train stop to the Kelly estate.  He hires a coach to take the group to another town, Partrishow.

This a tiny, picturesque Welsh village, population 400, in a low-lying valley in the Black Mountains.  Near the town flows a stream called the Grwyne Fechan.

Well, I'm back online and I'll be able to post once more with regularity.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 5, 2004)

Stepping down from the coach, Trevor takes a huge breath and holds it a moment, letting it out explosively.  "Ah," he says, "such a beautiful place.  I think I spend too much time in the city."  He turns to Langan, "So where to from here, my good man?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 5, 2004)

"I _know_ I spend too much time in the city.  This is brilliant."  Jamison grins.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 5, 2004)

Langan stands at the platform and casts his eyes over the village.  "Ahh, the land of my ancestors," he says.  "Perhaps we'd better start here," he says as he starts off down one of the streets towards a pub.  The men walk into the pub, inhabited by a number of folk draining their mugs of ale greedily.  A thin mutton-chopped fellow, who introduces himself as Hugh Jenkins, the manager of this establishment, greets the party.

"Good day to you, my good man," says Langan.  "My name is Edward Langan, and these men are my companions.  Could you perchance direct me to the Kelly estate?"

"Aye," says Jenkins.  "Up the road there just a ways.  Related to the Kellys, are ye?"

"Yes.  My uncle, John Kelly, who I believe spent a good deal of time here, died in London a few days ago."  Jenkins expresses his condolences, and then asks, "So, you're Mary's son, then, I take it?"

"No.  Doubtless you know what became of my aunt.  No, I am the child of the elder sister, Bridget."

Jenkins nods.  In the corner sits an old man, nursing his watery ale, watching the party intently.

Make some Sense Motive checks.  Two checks, but both DC 13.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 5, 2004)

Diggory looks around the pub. _Some things never change, I guess._

*[Sense Motive check, roll of 15 on d20, +2 unskilled, 17, success]
[Sense Motive check, roll of 9 on d20, +2 unskilled, 11, failure]*


----------



## JimAde (Aug 6, 2004)

Trevor sets a few coins on the bar and says "I'll have a porter if you've got it.  Gentlemen?" he says inquiringly to the others.  Once orders have been placed he says to Jenkins, "and one for your self good man.  It's a warm one today."

[OOC: Sense motive checks:

(15)+0=15
(17)+0=17

I actually got lucky!  I can't believe I forgot to buy Sense Motive skills for this character!  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 7, 2004)

Check #1 (Kajamba, Jim): 



Spoiler



You sense that Mr. Jenkins knows a little bit more about the Kellys than he is letting on, but seems rather reluctant to speak.


Check #2 (Jim only): 



Spoiler



The old man in the back is paying an awful lot of attention to your conversation...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2004)

"Thank you, Walsingham, I'll have the same as ye're having.  If'n we're planning on having another round, it's on me."  Jamison smiles warmly.  He looks carefully at Jenkins for a moment before smiling again.  "Mr. Jenkins.  How long have ye been here in Partrishow?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2004)

"Hmm?  I'll have a brandy, if they have it, thank you Walsingham."  Richard smiles, then looks back to the landscape.

"Quite picturesque.  And it's not raining.  I have been lead to belive Wales has a tendency to be very wet.  Is this true?"  He looks thoughtfully to the sky for any signs of an impending downpour.


_(*OoC:*  Assuming it's not too late:
Sense Motive check #1: 5 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 5.
Sense Motive check #2: 20 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 20.)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 8, 2004)

"Thank ye, Baron," Jenkins says, pouring himself a drink.  "Been here in Partrishow all m' life, sir," he says in answer to Diggory's question.  The bartender grins at Dr. Hewitt's remark.  "Just wait a few hours, just wait a few hours.  I'm sure it'll start rainin' again soon."

"Nothing like talking to some locals to get to know a town," Langan says, sliding down to the other end of the bar and entering into a conversation with a few other locals.  

Jenkins glances towards Langan briefly and then resumes idle conversation with the newcomers.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 8, 2004)

Diggory watches Langan slide down to the other end of the bar.  When he's sure that Langan's not paying attention, he turns back to Jenkins.  "All yer life, eh?  So I'm going to be guessing that ye might know a little bit more about the Kellys than ye've let on to our friend here."  Jamison takes a pull on his porter.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 8, 2004)

"Only a bit, but enough to tell you there weren't no other sister, despite what he just said.  Mary was the only one.  And John never married, so... well we can't question your friend's parentage.  Other than that, the Kellys were the types that kept to themselves, mostly.  Alan over there," he thumbs towards the old man in the corner, "could be tellin' ya more, he used to work for the Kellys."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 9, 2004)

Trevor glances at Alan to note what he's drinking and orders one from Mr. Jenkins.  Then he exchanges a glance with Diggory and Hewitt, inviting them along with his eyes, and wanders over to Alan's table.  "Getting a bit crowded up at the bar," he says.  "Mind if we join you?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 10, 2004)

"Thank ye, Mr. Jenkins."  Jamison smiles, finishing his porter.  Noting Trevor's glance, Jamison raises his eyebrows.  "Say, the porter's excellent, do ye have anything else ye'd be recommending?  Maybe an ale"  Diggory will order whatever Jenkins suggests, will tip (if appropriate) well, and join the Baron and the others at the table.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Getting a bit crowded up at the bar," he says.  "Mind if we join you?"



"Not at all," the man says, looking up as Diggory walks over to join Trevor.  "Ye look like city folk t'me.  Where'n ye be from?  Cardiff?  Or maybe Gloucester?"  He takes another swig of his ale.  "Name's Alan Llewellyn.  Heard ye seem t'have an interest in the Kellys.  Strange folk they were, but paid well, so's I can't be complainin'.  

"It was in 1871 I started workin' for the Kellys with my wife Alice, God rest 'er soul.  Doin' handyman work about the house, fixin' things when they needed fixin'.  In those days the father Kelly, Henry, was still livin' though his wife 'ad died a while before.  John was the older of the two children, 'e was off in the military most of the time.  Mary was always... well, a mite touched in the head.  She was only 13 when I started there, but even then ye could tell she weren't never gonna be quite right, if'n ye know what I mean.

"Then in 1872 a doctor came 'round, 'e was from the college in Cardiff or Brichester or somewhere.  Henry said that Mary should earn 'er keep around the house, and so she entered the employ of this doctor feller.  Then..."  He takes a long swig of his ale and casts his eyes towards a spot on the table.  "'73 was a mostly bad year.  John got home from the military, but Henry passed on.  Just old was all.  And then, well, one day in January, Mary came rushin' back in from one of her walks in the woods, she liked to do that, even in the winter.  Said she'd been attacked by somebody, though she couldn't say who.  John never doubted for a moment, once 'e saw all them scratches on 'er.  

"Well, it was only a matter of time then, 'till we found out for sure what we all thought we knew anyways.  Mary was pregnant.  In October of '73 she had 'er baby.  And then it was shortly after that, only a few days, we woke and found that she'd run off.  My Alice had also passed by then.  Me and John, we put the baby, the son, in care of a nice religious family up in the midcountry.  John had some friends up there.  

"Then we heard nothin' more.  Not until '84, when Mary wrote John and told 'im she was in London, had been there for a few years.  And then, well, we heard the news in '88 that she'd died."

Llewellyn continues drinking his ale.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"Do you know what became of the child?  Where he is now, what profession he has taken?"  Richard asks, mulling over Llewellyn's tale, well aware that Langan is probably the answer to his queries.

"Was there ever any suggestion as to who Mary's attacker might have been?  Did Mary herself make any attempt to identify him?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Do you know what became of the child?  Where he is now, what profession he has taken?"



"I think he's in this very pub, doctor.  I think your friend over there is 'im.  I haven't seen the son in years, since we sent 'im off, but that feller looks to be about the right age, and 'e _did_ say 'e had Kelly blood in 'im.  In any case, I'd imagine the boy's too young to have taken up any profession yet, 'e's in university mostlike."



> "Was there ever any suggestion as to who Mary's attacker might have been?  Did Mary herself make any attempt to identify him?"



"Suggestions, yes.  Some of the more superstitious folk in town, the old folks who remember such things, they said it was the _tylwydd teg_, the Fair Folk, the little people in the woods.  They said the Kellys'd trespassed on their land and wrecked their stones, and they were takin' revenge on 'em.  Personally, I place about as much stock in that as I'm sure you gents do.  Me, I think Mary just ran afoul of some highwaymen.  And Mary surely wasn't in any state to say who it was.  She was hysterical, and remained so until she fled."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

"Well, sir, thank you for your trouble," says Trevor.  "I believe our young friend will want to pay a visit to the family home.  Can you point us in the right direction?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 11, 2004)

"Well, then."  Diggory pauses.  "The name of the doctor, do ye remember this fellah's name?"  Jamison waits until he absolutely has no choice before he volunteers any names.  _Samuel Verdain?  "Yesset"?  Here in Wales.  Bloody hell._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 12, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Well, then."  Diggory pauses.  "The name of the doctor, do ye remember this fellah's name?"  Jamison waits until he absolutely has no choice before he volunteers any names.  _Samuel Verdain?  "Yesset"?  Here in Wales.  Bloody hell._



Llewellyn furrows his brow.  "No.  I don't offhand.  It was a long time ago, and the memory's not what it used to be."  He taps his finger on his head, then glances towards Trevor.  "Follow the road right outside the pub here straight north along the stream.  It'll be about an hour's walk, but that'll bring you out right at the Kelly estate."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2004)

"Not to press ye, as ye've already been very helpful, but it could be important for us to know.  Does the name 'Samuel Verdain' ring a bell?  Or perhaps 'Yesset'?"  Regardless of the outcome, Diggory will buy the man his next drink, or, if refused, offer to buy him a drink another day before he leaves Wales.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2004)

"Verdain?  Hmm," he says, thinking.  "Could be it.  I think it was something French.  Don't know that Yesset name."  

Langan walks over to the table where the others stand.  "Well, let's get going to the estate, shall we?"  The group thanks Mr. Llewellyn and heads out with Langan, discussing the directions they've received from the former employee.  

The track leading from Partrishow to the Kelly estate is overgrown with tall grass, and it looks slightly overcast, not unusual in the slightest for Wales.  The Black Mountains loom on three sides.  A little over an hour later, the men pass a large house on their left, a rather fancy estate that has evidently fallen into disrepair over the years.  "Believe it or not, Uncle John still came out here only a month or so prior to his death," Langan says, shaking his head.  

Soon they emerge out of the tall grass into a cleared area.  Here, the grass is kept short and the trail is well-packed soil.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 17, 2004)

Macallistair turns to Langan.  "Will we have any trouble getting in," he asks.  "Have you got a key?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Have you got a key?"



Langan smirks.  "I come prepared," he says, pulling a key from his pocket.  He steps along the pathway past an old well and walks towards the front door, extending his key.  "Now let's see what we've got here."

The door swings open to a sparsely furnished foyer.  A healthy crop of dust covers the surfaces of what furniture is there.  The entire place has a musty smell to it.  Langan grimaces.  "Rather unkept place we have here."

Make some Spot checks (DC 18).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2004)

Diggory takes out his revolver, loading it.  "Ye'll fergive me if I'm a wee bit paranoid, Mr. Langan.  I've had a rough run of it lately, and I prefer to be safe."

*[Spot check against DC 18, roll of 9 on d20, +6 skilled, total 15, failure]*


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory takes out his revolver, loading it. "Ye'll fergive me if I'm a wee bit paranoid, Mr. Langan. I've had a rough run of it lately, and I prefer to be safe."



Smiling, Trevor offers, "Since you're so well prepared, inspector, why don't you go first?"

[OOC:Spot roll 13 + 0 = 13.  Fail]


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2004)

"Hmm."  Richard says thoughtfully, looking around.  "It certainly doesn't look like anyone's been in here recently.  Or smell like it, for that matter.  A shame to see a house like this fall into disrepair."

A thought occurs to Richard, and he looks to Langan.

"Who now owns the house and estate?"


_(*OoC:* Spot check: 17 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 17)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 18, 2004)

Langan looks over at Diggory somewhat apprehensively.  "Understood."



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Who now owns the house and estate?"



"Right now, Uncle John's solicitor in London, a fellow by the name of Adrian Phelps, though Phelps was instructed to pass it to me, should I want it.  Which is another reason for my trip out here.  I wanted to see what we're dealing with here."

He looks through one of the windows.  "As it's getting towards dusk, perhaps we'd better work out sleeping arrangements.  Will we all be sleeping here in the house?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2004)

_In response to Baron Walsingham..._
"Delighted, Baron."  Diggory moves in first.

_In response to Langan..._
"Will we be sleeping in the house?"  Diggory repeats the question quietly, his mind turning back to Pellgraine Manor.  "If everyone wants to sleep in the house, then we might as well, but if there's one of us that doesn't want to be sleepin' here, then I suggest we all find alternate quarters."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> _In response to Baron Walsingham..._
> "Delighted, Baron."  Diggory moves in first.
> 
> _In response to Langan..._
> "Will we be sleeping in the house?" Diggory repeats the question quietly, his mind turning back to Pellgraine Manor. "If everyone wants to sleep in the house, then we might as well, but if there's one of us that doesn't want to be sleepin' here, then I suggest we all find alternate quarters."



 Walsingham sighs.  "I wish we had planned a bit better," he says dabbing at his nose with a handkerchief.  "I don't relish sleeping in all this dust.  It'll do my sinuses a fright."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

"Perhaps we should examine the house further before making any decisions as to where we sleep."  Richard suggests.  "For example, if the disrepair extends to the roof, we might find it offers us little cover should it start to rain."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 19, 2004)

"Eminently practical, as always," Trevor agrees.  "Let's be about it."  He heads off into the house in search of stairs up.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 19, 2004)

Diggory follows Walsingham, poking his head into rooms, just to make sure that everything's okay.  "We have a tendency to end up poking through old houses and manors, don't we?"


----------



## JimAde (Aug 19, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory follows Walsingham, poking his head into rooms, just to make sure that everything's okay. "We have a tendency to end up poking through old houses and manors, don't we?"



"Indeed," Trevor says.  "It's getting to be something of a hobby."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Eminently practical, as always,"  Trevor agrees.



"One of the hazards of making medicine one's profession, I'm afraid."  Richard says with a smile as he follows after the Baron.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 20, 2004)

"Here's a room," Richard calls as he pokes his head into one room.

"The ceiling seems intact enough," Langan says, examining the plaster.  "Only one bed, though.  We'd best head upstairs to search for others."  Heading down a hallway towards the stairs, he pokes his head in another door.  "A library," he says, withdrawing his head and closing the door.  The men mount the stairs.

After a few moment's search, you find four more bedrooms on the second floor.  One is a master bedroom, and is the only one sporting a closet.

Langan removes his gold pocketwatch from his pocket and pops it open.  "Six-thirty," he says.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 22, 2004)

Richard looks into each of the bedrooms in turn, examining them for any hint of damp, damage to the ceilings, or signs of animal inhabitation.


_(*OoC:* Search +2 (untrained).)_


----------



## JimAde (Aug 23, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Here's a room," Richard calls as he pokes his head into one room.
> 
> "The ceiling seems intact enough," Langan says, examining the plaster. "Only one bed, though. We'd best head upstairs to search for others." Heading down a hallway towards the stairs, he pokes his head in another door. "A library," he says, withdrawing his head and closing the door. The men mount the stairs.
> 
> ...



"Bah!" Trevor says irritably.  "We really didn't think this out very well did we?  I don't relish facing a night here with no dinner and no prospect of breakfast.  What say we walk back to town and get some rooms?  If necessary, I'm sure we can persuade someone to let us sleep in their barn for a few shillings.  If nothing else we can at least get something to eat, then come back here."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2004)

Diggory nods.  "I'll second Walsingham.  This really won't do."  He looks at Langan, waiting for a response.  _He's a wee bit keen to sleep here, isn't he?_

*OOC*: _I'd like to try a Sense Motive check on Langan._

*[Sense Motive, roll of 12 on d20, +2 unskilled, total 14]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 26, 2004)

Richard pops in and out of the upstairs bedrooms, checking on the rooms' conditions.  Two of them are questionable - a bit musty-smelling - but the other two seem alright.  

Trevor and Diggory voice their opinions, and Langan nods.  "And no way to get food out here.  Only space for three, at any rate, so this wouldn't work.  I agree with the good Baron.  We'll go back into Partrishow, we can head out in an hour or so.  For now, let's search around the house, shall we?"

Kajamba: 



Spoiler



Langan does indeed seem to want to stay at the house, but there's something else, like he's anxious about something.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 26, 2004)

Diggory looks at Langan for a second, pondering.  Then he nods and continues to search the house.  If he gets a moment where he can do it discreetly, he'll pull both Richard and Walsingham aside and tell them about his analysis of Langan's current temperment.  He will never let the young man out of his sight if he can help it without being obvious.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 26, 2004)

"Very well," Walsingham agrees.  "I suppose we should have a peek around the cellar before it gets dark."  He heads off in search of stairs down.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"I agree.  Let's go down to the basement, then make our way back to the town."  Richard follows after Trevor and Langan, relieved that he'll be spending the night in less deserted surroundings.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 27, 2004)

Langan and the others make their way towards a door in the kitchen.  Casting it open, Langan retrieves a lantern hung on a peg inside the doorway and makes his way down the steps.  Once at the bottom, he casts the lantern this way and that.  Occasionally, he lifts a dusty sheet.  

"Old furniture and things, looks like," he says.  

Make Search rolls to see if anyone finds anything.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 28, 2004)

*[Search check, roll of 4 on d20, +5 skilled, total 9]*

Diggory frowns.  "I've not found anything useful," he calls out from a corner of the cellar.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2004)

_(*OoC:* Search check (untrained): 8 (roll) + 2 (Int).)_


----------



## JimAde (Aug 29, 2004)

"Well, I've found plenty of dust," Walsingham observes.

 [OOC: Search roll of 2! What furniture?  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 29, 2004)

"Very well," Langan says, flipping a sheet up.  He spins on his heel and heading towards the stairs.  "There doesn't seem to be anything here of note."  He creeps up the stairs, turning to make sure the others are following.  He extinguishes the lantern and replaces it on the peg by the door.  "I suppose we'd better get heading back to town, if we want to get rooms there."  The men pass out through the front door, Langan locking it behind them.  He inhales deeply and heads onto the trail back to Partrishow.

During the journey, Langan goes into a reverie a few times, staring out into the forest.

Give me some Intelligence checks...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 29, 2004)

"Brilliant,"  Diggory says.  "Let's head back then."  Jamison meditates on the odd moments in some of Dickens's later novels as they ride back, particularly the spontaneous combustion scene in _Bleak House_.  At the rate things were going, Diggory felt he was likely to see a human burst into flames spontaneously before his life was over and, maybe, even before the year was out.  The strange turns one's life sometimes takes.

*[Intelligence check, roll of 17 on d20, +1 Int, total 18]*


----------



## JimAde (Aug 30, 2004)

Trevor puff contentedly on a pipe as they make their way back to town.  The prospect of a decent meal and a warm bed raising his spirits.

[OOC: Int check (7)+1=8.  Yep, that's a mighty good pipe.   ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2004)

As Langan pauses, staring into the forest, he cocks his head slightly.  

Kajamba and Jarval: 



Spoiler



The hairs on the back of your necks rise as you get the all-too familiar sensation of someone watching you.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 31, 2004)

Diggory looks around quickly to see if the others have noticed anything.  He then pulls out his Bowie knife and peers around to see if he can spot whatever's watching the group.

*OOC*: _Take 10 if possible._

*[Spot check, take 10, +6 skilled, total 16]* or, if not,
*[Spot check, roll of 3 on d20, +6 skilled, total 9]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2004)

_"Can't you hear them?  They're speaking to each other,"_ Langan whispers harshly.  He looks almost as if he's in a trance of some sort.  _"Their voices, like the wind in the trees."_

Diggory, hand on his knife, catches a quick glimpse of a stunted form in the forest off to the party's right.  Its skin is a dirty, muddied yellowish color, like the sun through the leaves.  He sees other quick movement as it runs by - is there more than one?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 31, 2004)

_Hear them?_  Diggory backs away from Langan slowly, heading back and to his left, away from the motion in the trees.  "There!  In the woods!"  Diggory gestures with his knife.

Jamison continues to watch and wait, clutching the knife loosely, but also hoping he won't have to use it.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2004)

Trevor blinks pipe smoke out of his eyes and says, "Eh?  What?  I say, Inspector, what are you doing with that toad-sticker?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 1, 2004)

"Hopefully nothing, but I'm afraid our young friend's doing a fine impression of Thomas Pellgraine, and there are things moving in the woods.  If I end up sticking toads, I'll consider the evening a fine success and retire to my country house in Cornwall."  Diggory remains at guard.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

Richard reaches into his coat and pulls out his pocket knife.  He unfolds it, then looks ruefully at Diggory's rather more fearsome looking weapon.

"I cannot help but feel that I've come rather ill prepared for this trip..."  He looks nervously out into the woods, but also tries to keep an eye on Langan.


_(*OoC:* Spot check: 8 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 8.)_


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2004)

Trevor looks at Langan.  Approaching the young man he grabs his chin with one hand and forces Langan to look into his eyes.  "Langan!" he shouts.  "Listen to me.  We need to go!  Now, man!"

[OOC: Not sure what's relevant, if anything: +8 Diplomacy, +6 Intimidate, +3 Charisma Modifier]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 1, 2004)

Langan looks up at Trevor suddenly, startled out of his reverie.  "What?  Yes... yes, of course," he mutters, shuffling absent-mindedly away from the forest.

As Diggory and Hewitt stand there, their knives at the ready, they can see two eyes shining yellow in the light of the evening sun.  There is a hissing cry - unintelligible though it somehow has the overtones of words - and a crude implement of some type is thrown out of the wood.  The men dodge out of the way, and it falls on the ground.  The creature - which the doctor and the inspector can see quite clearly - is a bit over two feet tall, with yellowish skin and a nose vaguely like a bulldog.  It turns around quickly, lank and greasy black hair framing its face, and runs into the wood.

Kajamba and Jarval, make Will checks, DC 13.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2004)

*[Will Save against DC 13, roll of 1, +4 Will, total 5, failure]*

"Bloody hell."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2004)

"Well said..."  Richard's eyes widen at the sight of the creature.  He backs away nervously, his knife held in front of him.


_(*OoC:* Will save: 8 (roll) + 2 (base save) = 10.  Failure.)_


----------



## JimAde (Sep 2, 2004)

Dragging Langan by the arm, Trevor start again along the road.  "Come along, all," he says loudly.  "I'll bet that pub serves a nice venison stew if we get there quick enough.  Come on."

[OOC: Just trying to get everyone's attention away from whatever it is that seems to have them distracted (especially Langan).  Sometimes it's good to be clueless!  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2004)

Langan stoops for a moment to snatch whatever was thrown out of the wood and the men continue their journey back to Partrishow and the welcoming inn.  As they walk, Langan and the others examine the object - it is a rough-hewn stone axe, rather like those used by the American natives.  Although simplistic, it holds a wicked edge.  

Within twenty minutes, the men enter Partrishow.  The streets are mostly empty, lit only by one or two lonely gaslights.  A constable patrols the streets, whistling tunelessly.  He nods at the men.  He does a double-take as he catches sight of the small axe in Langan's hand.  "I say, what's that?"  He grabs it from Langan and holds it up before his face, looking at it more closely.  Even in the dark, you can see the blood drain away from his face...

"Where did you get this?" he demands.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 3, 2004)

"Mr Langan found it on our way back from the house.  An interesting curio, wouldn't you say?"  Richard says in a rather too chipper tone of voice.  He glances over to Trevor, hoping that the Baron can convince the constable of his words.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 3, 2004)

Diggory stares at the axe, still a bit unnerved by the creature.  _Where did we get that?_  He looks at Walsingham and Hewitt with a puzzled look on his face.  Clearly, the axe never really registered.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 3, 2004)

"Yes," Trevor says jovially.  "Deuced odd, what?  I'd heard Wales was a bit wild, but have you got red indians about?"  He laughs, apparently greatly amused by his own wit and positively oozing "worthless dandy fop."

 [OOC: Walsingham will attempt to draw out the constable, hoping the "stupid fop" bit will get him to let his guard down a bit.  He clearly knows something.  Bluff +8, Diplomacy +8, Gather Information +8 if any of them are relevant.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2004)

The constable pauses and raises his lantern, turning this way and that.  Then he looks at each of the men in turn, casting a critical eye upon them.  "Red indians?" he scoffs in response to Trevor's remark.  "No.  You're those London gents who were up at the Kelly house, aren't ye?"  The constable scowls and hefts the stone axe.  "I'd best be disposin' of this," he says, and idly tosses it onto the banks of the Grwyne Fechan.  "Ye don't be knowin' 'bout _them_, not fullways anyhow.  You gents stayin' at the 'otel?"

When the group nods their acknowledgement, the constable leads them into the pub where they met Jenkins and Llewellyn.  Leaving them by the door, he strides over to the bar, leans in, and whispers something to Jenkins.  The barkeep nods his assent, and he moves towards the windows, and closes the shutters - which you now notice are massive, thick wood affairs which cover the entire window, darkening the entire room.  The constable takes his leave.  "You fellows be watching yourselves," he says as he exits.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2004)

After the necessary monies change hands - in a generous mood, Langan pays for your rooms - all the men are shown upstairs by a rather unattractive young woman.  As they enter, the woman walks quickly over to the windows and closes the shutters, which once again are massive pieces of wood like the ones downstairs.  If the light were extinguished, the room would be rendered completely pitch-dark.  She murmurs something under her breath and leans over, ostensibly turning down the blankets.  During this display, she rather nonchalantly tosses a black object onto the floor beside the bed, where it strikes the floor with a heavy sound.  

(She repeats this process for each of the four rooms)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 8, 2004)

"Say, then, what's that about?"  Diggory gestures to the black object the woman has thrown on the floor.  "Ye've obviously not the most enjoyable job judging by the disagreeable way ye're carryin' about, but why'd ye be throwin' things on me floor?"  Still a little shaken by the encounter in the woods, the axe, and the idea of "them," Jamison has little patience for this.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2004)

She looks about as if to make sure nobody is listening.  "Ye've seen the _tylwydd teg_, sair.  E'ryone in this 'ere town knows they're out there in the woods.  They don't bother us, not so long as we do the things we got to do."  She points with her foot to the black object, which Diggory now sees is a small bar of iron.  "But outsiders, now that's another story, sair.  So - we does extra things."  She thumbs towards the massive shutters.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 8, 2004)

"Oh.  Well, I'm sure ye know better than I do, then.  I don't suppose ye could be tellin' me what the 'things ye got to do' are, could ye?"  Diggory smiles pleasantly.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2004)

[OOC: Making the assumption that Walsingham was shown to his room before Diggory]

After the woman leaves, Trevor kneels down and regards the dark object on the floor.  Seeing that it is just a bar of iron, he picks it up and examines it more closely.  Then he sets it carefully back where the woman put it.  Best not to take any chances.

After putting things in order a bit, he steps out of the room to find the others, get a meal, and discuss the evening's strange events.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 11, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Oh.  Well, I'm sure ye know better than I do, then.  I don't suppose ye could be tellin' me what the 'things ye got to do' are, could ye?"  Diggory smiles pleasantly.



The woman looks around again.  "Recite little things that're supposed to placate them.  We put up these big shutters so's they can't climb in our windows at night, they're fond of doing that at times.  We put these small iron things about, to keep 'em away, also.  And..." she pauses.  "I overheard the constable telling Mr. Jenkins 'bout the little axe you found.  We've always got to get rid of things belonging to them.  They always come back for what's theirs."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 11, 2004)

"Right."  Jamison files all this information away for safe-keeping.  _I'll have to tell the others._  He then heads out to find the others and get a warm meal.

When he finds them, he waits until he gets them in a semi-private location and relates what he found out from the chambermaid.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 13, 2004)

The four men file downstairs to take a seat and get a meal in their bellies before bed.  On the way, they discuss these creatures, the _tylwydd teg_, and the locals' belief in them.  Langan is oddly silent during the discussions.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2004)

"Say, then," Diggory says, swallowing a mouthful of porter, "Why so quiet, Langan?"  The inspector studies Langan's response carefully.

*[Sense Motive check, roll of 8 on d20, +2 Wis, total 10]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 20, 2004)

"'Tis nothing," Langan says, shaking his head.  "I must admit, that bit in the forest... unnerved me, to put it mildly.  In fact," he says, rising, "I must be getting myself a drink."

Diggory shrugs at this.  The bit in the forest unnerved _him_, too...

"Langan's got something," Dr. Hewitt says, after Edward gets to the bar and out of ear-shot.  "Something about so big," he says, indicating his fist, "in his coat-pocket.  I saw it when he took a seat."   

Sorry about the lateness of a reply... work's been a bit hectic.  I should have posted on the OOC about that... at any rate, posting from me may be a bit sporadic until next Monday.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2004)

Walsingham sighs into his ale.  He takes a sip and says, "I hope he's not holding out something he's found.  If the chambermaid is right about these things 'coming for what's theirs' we could have trouble.  Should we confront him?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

Hewitt looks a bit perplexed.  "Confront him?  I think not - Langan was acting queerly in the forest earlier, and there's no telling what he might do.  What do you think, Jamison?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2004)

"I think ye're right.  He was acting a bit daft in the forest *and* in the house.  I'm not sure I'm wantin' to be confronting him, especially if he's got something he shouldn't have.  But what do we do then?"


----------



## JimAde (Sep 27, 2004)

"Well as I see it we have two options," Trevor says.  He holds up a finger.  "One, we speak to him and see if he is holding on to some object he shouldn't.  He may become angry.  He may even become violent, though I have no reason to think so.  However there are several of us and I think we can handle one overgrown adolescent.  Two," he continues raising another finger, "we can do nothing and wait for the nasty forest creatures to come and throttle us all in our sleep."  He shrugs and raises his glass back to his lips.  "I know how I shall vote."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2004)

"Well, isn't there the chance that, as long as we sleep with the cast iron, the nasty little forest creatures will go after him?  I'm not sure that he puts us at risk there.  If ye want to be confrontin' him, I'll help, but I have to agree with Hewitt that we don't know what he might do, and we cannot afford a disturbance here at this inn.  Say, we don't really know much about Langan, anyhow, do we?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Say, we don't really know much about Langan, anyhow, do we?"



"Beyond his parentage, no, and evidently part of that is even called into doubt," says Hewitt.  He looks up as Langan sits down with another of the watery ales the pub serves.  Hewitt nods to Langan, and casts sideways glances towards Diggory and Walsingham.  

"That bit in the forest was certainly strange, wasn't it?" Langan says, breaking the silence.  "I must confess I'm not sure what came over me out there."

_Nigh unto closing time, gents, so finish yer drinks an' be off with ye!_ shouts Jenkins to the entire common room of the pub.  _An' be wary, the Little Folk might be about._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 28, 2004)

"Well, no worries, lad."  Diggory smiles.  "I think I'm ready to head off to bed now, I'll see ye chaps in the morning, eh?"  Diggory heads up to his room and gets ready for bed.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2004)

Trevor bids Diggory good night and says to Langan, "Well I think we were all a bit unnerved."  He takes another sip of his ale.  "What do you remember about it, though," he asks casually.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 28, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "What do you remember about it, though," he asks casually.



"Not much," Langan says, downing the last of his drink.  "I heard voices - I know you all think I'm daft for saying so.  A woman calling my name, and many whispers behind that - almost like a number of small children."  He shudders.  "Gives me the chills just remembering it."


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Not much," Langan says, downing the last of his drink. "I heard voices - I know you all think I'm daft for saying so. A woman calling my name, and many whispers behind that - almost like a number of small children." He shudders. "Gives me the chills just remembering it."



Trevor looks at Langan seriously.  "All of us here have seen things that many would think daft, my friend.  Things that chilled our blood and..." he pauses for a moment, then continues.  "Well let's just say I for one won't think any less of you for being frightened.  Don't concern yourself on that account."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 1, 2004)

Langan nods.  "Aye.  I've never seen anything out of the ordinary, but I've no doubt such things do exist.  Evidently, you fellows can attest to that.  To the last mysteries of the world, may the English solve them all!"  Langan raises his glass in a salute and drains it.  "Well, baron, it's certainly been an eventful day.  I believe I'd best be turning in.  Good night to you."  With that, Langan rises and begins climbing the stairs.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 7, 2004)

_Later that night..._ (Trevor only, at least at first)



Spoiler



Trevor awakens from a dream of Pellgraine Manor.  He sits bolt upright and sinks back down in the bed after convincing himself that he is in Wales, not that old manor house.  He is nodding back off when he hears something from the direction of Langan's room - the young man's voice, in a calm and conversational tone, followed by a low, sibilant voice, a sort of hissing.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 7, 2004)

Rising quietly, Trevor makes his way to the wall and listens quietly.  _Who would he be speaking to at this hour_, he wonders.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 7, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor makes his way to the wall and listens quietly...



The voice is very raspy, and of a higher pitch, like that of a sickly child.  It is speaking of a "Queen" who is here in Wales.  "Yes, tell her I'll be there in a few moments," Langan replies.  His visitor says something in reply that you can't make out, and then you hear a number of pattering sounds as of children's feet.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 7, 2004)

Shrugging quickly into a dressing gown, Trevor quietly makes his way out into the hallway.  Crossing the hall he gives a couple discreet raps on the door, then moves to in front of Langan's.

 [OOC: whoever else has a room nearby (Diggory?) will get the knock, but I don't want to go so far as to lose sight of Langan's door.  Also, quick silly question: I've forgotten Langan's first name!]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 7, 2004)

_Yes, you can tell her I've brought it_, Trevor hears Langan say from inside the room.  _Is he here, as well?_  The hissing voice says something.  _I see.  Farewell to you._

Right, that was Diggory's room.  So Kajamba, you can start posting now.  And it's Edward.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2004)

Diggory, wearing his pants and an undershirt, answers the door.  His knife is still at his belt, and he's holding onto the piece of iron in his hand, ready to use it as a bludgeon, if need be.  He looks both ways.  "Walsingham!  What're ye doing?"  He says this in a harsh whisper.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 7, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory, wearing his pants and an undershirt, answers the door.  His knife is still at his belt, and he's holding onto the piece of iron in his hand, ready to use it as a bludgeon, if need be.  He looks both ways.  "Walsingham!  What're ye doing?"  He says this in a harsh whisper.




Trevor, standing near Edward's door with a finger over his lips, beckons the inspector over.  "Langan's got a visitor," he hisses.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 8, 2004)

"Does he know we're here?" asks Dr. Hewitt, who is also creeping into the hall, like the others hurriedly shrugged into some rumpled clothes.  "I should hope not.  Should we try to enter?"

As Hewitt asks this, you hear a rustling, and then the thin slam of the window.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 8, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Does he know we're here?" asks Dr. Hewitt, who is also creeping into the hall, like the others hurriedly shrugged into some rumpled clothes.



 "I think not," the Baron replies in a whisper, shaking his head.


			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "I should hope not.  Should we try to enter?"
> As Hewitt asks this, you hear a rustling, and then the thin slam of the window.



 Trevor pauses a moment with his hand on the doorknob, then says in a normal voice, "Edward, we're coming in."  He tries the door.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 8, 2004)

Trevor pushes open the door, careful to stand back a bit.  Diggory hefts his piece of iron, _just in case_.  The door swings back, creaking, all of the three safely to the side of the doorway.  Diggory cautiously steals a glance inside.  There is apparently nothing in the room.

The men cautiously crowd into the room, and find it empty, with no sign of Langan.  The window hangs slightly ajar, shutting and opening alternately in the night breeze.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 8, 2004)

"Damn fool boy!" Trevor mutters through clenched teeth.  "From what he was saying I was under the impression he'd be joining his visitor somewhere a bit later.  Perhaps he heard us.  So do we go after him or let him get himself killed?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 8, 2004)

"I suppose we go after him.  It's not like we've shown any sense so far in our associations."  Diggory attempts a smile, but he seems a trifle frightened.  "Also, if he goes and gets himself killed, the local authorities, should there be any, would likely consider us as prime suspects in his death, despite or because of the presence of the wee folk.  Us being his last known associates and all."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 8, 2004)

"Right, then," Trevor says.  He looks around the room quickly.

[OOC: Do the rooms have oil lamps or candles or any other portable light sources?  We didn't pack a torch (flashlight) did we?  (Were they even available then?)]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 8, 2004)

No flashlights.  There's a lit paraffin lamp sitting on the nightstand.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 9, 2004)

"Bring that light, please, Inspector," Trevor says, sticking his head out the window to see what he can see.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 11, 2004)

"Got it.  Should I grab me gun, or do ye think me knife is enough?"


----------



## JimAde (Oct 11, 2004)

Trevor takes the light.  "Dash for your gun if you'd like.  I'll see if I can figure out which way he went."  He looks out the window.

[OOC: If I can't see anything of interest by sticking my head out the window, I'll start climbing out.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 11, 2004)

Diggory quickly returns to his room, snagging his gun, and then returning to Langan's room.  _I've always been a better shot than a knife-fighter anyhow..._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 11, 2004)

Trevor can see a few low-lying tree branches and shrubs swaying from the recent pass of something - evidently this is the way Langan went.  Diggory soon appears with his pistol, and Dr. Hewitt with a small knife, and together the three begin the descent to outside.

Looking the direction Trevor indicates, the men follow a trail of swaying branches and crushed grass towards a small clearing.  On the opposite side of the clearing, the waters of the Grwyne Fechan can be seen.  The three stop in the trees, just outside of the clearing.  Several moving forms can be seen - you recognize these as the shapes of several of the small, pygmy-like people encountered earlier.

Two human shapes are also to be seen - a young man, clearly Langan, and a woman, apparently about the same age, with a distinctly non-English cast to her features.  Langan reaches into his coat-pocket and removes something that can't quite be made out.  He extends it towards the woman.

"Mistress," he says.  "I have brought it."  He opens his hand to reveal a large ruby.

The woman, who appears to be an Arab or Indian, takes the gem from Langan with a hand that appears somehow _too large_.  "The Jewel," she says, holding the ruby up to the early light.  As she raises it, you can see that it is carved to resemble a scarab, and has several darker spots on it.  The woman nods.  "The Jewel of Seven Stars.  Doctor!" 

Another man appears - seemingly out of nowhere.  An old man, he remains stocky and well-built despite his apparently advanced age.  He is bald as an egg and his eyes appear oddly too large for his face.  The woman shows him the ruby and he claps Langan on the back.  "Excellent job, my boy, excellent job at getting this from the Museum."  He turns towards the woman.  "Now we can proceed, and should do so before we are hindered any further.  I came only to confirm that he did, indeed, have it.  My curiosity satisfied, I must return to the caravan.  There are matters in London that require attending to.  I would advise, Tera, that you and Langan do the same."  With that, the man walks behind a tree and vanishes.

The Arabic woman puts her hand on Langan's shoulder and whispers something to him that you cannot make out.  Langan nods, and the two begin walking towards where the 'doctor' vanished.

Make an Intelligence check.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 11, 2004)

Trevor shares a wide-eyed look with the others.

[OOC: Walsingham gets a 19 +1 = 20!  

I used a spiffy online dice roller, and here's the link to the roll:
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Walsingham#129150

Don't know if you find that useful.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 11, 2004)

*OOC*: _Double post._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 11, 2004)

_Doctor?_  Diggory cocks his head to the side, turning to Hewitt.  He mouths the word "Yesset."

[Intelligence check, roll of 2 on d20, +1 Int, total 3]

*OOC*: _Do we need to members to use that roller, JimAde?_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 12, 2004)

Trevor realizes with a shock that this seven-starred scarab-shaped ruby appeared in Thomas Pellgraine's research notes.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Trevor realizes with a shock that this seven-starred scarab-shaped ruby appeared in Thomas Pellgraine's research notes.



 "Pellgraine's scarab!" Trevor hisses.  "Come on, we can't lose them," he says.  He begins to hurry after Edward and the woman, trying not to make too much noise, but mostly intent on catching them before they disappear into the darkness.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 13, 2004)

Diggory frowns and hisses after the pursuing Walsingham.  "Pellgraine's what?"  He follows the Baron into the woods, trying to make less noise than Trevor.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2004)

Hewitt nods as if to say 'I think so', and then runs quietly after Diggory and Trevor.  

Ahead, the Arab woman spins around towards Baron Walsingham.  Langan also turns, but she tosses him the ruby and motions for him to keep going.  Langan vanishes into the shadows of the tree, and the woman walks towards the men.  As she approaches, you notice that she is dressed as befits a woman of the extremely wealthy and upper-class, though she is obviously short of true nobility.  Diggory and Hewitt pause in recognition... where have they seen this woman before?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 19, 2004)

Diggory readies his pistol, although he keeps it pointed down, and pulls his knife from his belt.  He eyes the woman warily, but follows Hewitt or Walsingham's lead in any conversation or negotiation.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 19, 2004)

Trevor tips his non-existant hat in passing and says, "Evening madam," as he tries to dash past her after Langan.

 [OOC: No, I don't really expect it to work, but it's worth a shot.  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 20, 2004)

"You won't catch him," the woman says to Trevor as he dashes by.  "He's already passed through.  I assume you gentlemen are Langan's companions?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

Diggory frowns.  "Passed through?  As to the other...."  The inspector shrugs and falls silent.  Before he can stop himself, however, he finds that he's speaking again, trying to buy some time to think of a better solution to the situation.  "We came out this way with him, which I'm guessin' ye already know, but to call us his companions is to be assumin' a familiarity that doesn't exist.  So...who might you be?"  Jamison remains tense as he speaks.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 20, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "You won't catch him," the woman says to Trevor as he dashes by.  "He's already passed through.  I assume you gentlemen are Langan's companions?"



 Ignoring the woman, Trevor keeps running into the trees.  He stops, and looks around, nonplussed for a moment by the complete lack of Edward.  Shaking his head he walks back to the others.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 22, 2004)

"No, contrary to the impression I believe you are under, Edward is alive and well, I assure you," the woman says to Diggory.  "Very much so, in fact.  My name is Ann Harrington," she says in response to the question.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

"Well, I'm sure we're somewhat at cross-purposes here, but yer politeness bears being returned.  Jamison O'Fingal Diggory."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 22, 2004)

"Miss Harrington," Trevor says with a half-bow.  "Trevor Walsingham.  You'll have to excuse our appearance, but we were rather concerned about Edward and rushed out.  You seem to know him well.  Care to tell us what's going on here?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 22, 2004)

Harrington smiles dangerously, and not a little haughtily, as she begins to explain.  "I am member of an occult society.  We have been undertaking a project, what we call a working, but we lacked one vital piece.  That was the star ruby you saw me examining.  Edward, bless his heart, was good enough to procure the ruby for us.  So - our working can now go on unhindered."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 23, 2004)

"Well, that's brilliant.  Bully for you.  This 'working' -- what's it all about?"  Diggory intentionally makes his use of the term 'working' sound awkward.  He's not sure she knows about his membership in the Golden Dawn, and he doesn't want to tip her off about his identity as Frater VBGA.  _Bloody hell.  I've got to talk to Yeats._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 25, 2004)

She reassumes her haughty look.  "Well, if you were out here at the Kelly estate - for after all, why else would anyone be in this forsaken corner of Wales? - I'd assume you already know of the purpose of our project."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2004)

Diggory says nothing, but keeps his eyes on Ann.  _That's a dead end.  Blast.  Hopefully Trevor'll be thinkin' of something clever._


----------



## JimAde (Oct 25, 2004)

_I hope the inspector is going somewhere with this_, Trevor thinks.  _I'm at a loss._

*"Well, young lady,"* he says in his best patronizing tone.  *"Given the choice between believing you unfathomably wicked and unfathomably dense, I shall give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you and Edward are idiots."*  He points to where Edward disappeared.  *"That little bauble he vanished with is connected to some very very dangerous goings-on.  I think it's best that you come with us while we catch up with that fool Langan and get this sorted out.  Come along."*  He tries to take her arm and lead her back toward the inn.

[OOC: I know Trevor's probably way off base on this, but taking command and sorting things out is his response to situations he doesn't understand.  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2004)

Diggory's eyes open wide as Trevor grabs Ann's arm.  _Oh, bloody hell.  Trevor's way off plot with this one._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 25, 2004)

"Of course, you're entitled to your opinions, Mr. Walsingham, but I really think it's best that I be getting back..."  She tries to worm her arm out of Trevor's grasp, but fails.  She sighs resignedly.  "Oh, very well, then."

While grasping her arm, Trevor takes notice of her strangely large hand.  It has seven fingers.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 26, 2004)

*"I'm glad you've chosen to be reasonable.  Let's go," *Trevor says, urging her along, but not too roughly.  _Odd deformity_, he thinks.  _Probably what comes from mucking about with all this mumbo jumbo._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 28, 2004)

"So what exactly do you plan on doing, anyway?" Miss Harrington asks as she follows along behind Trevor.  Pushing their way through the undergrowth, the little group comes back to the inn.  The sky is just beginning to show the first sunlight of the day.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

"She might be a bit right on that part.  What do you suppose he's going to do, Hewitt?"  Diggory says this in a low whisper.  As the party returns to the inn, he puts his gun in his pocket, but keeps his knife out in his hand.  If anyone asks what they've been doing, Jamison says nothing unless Trevor doesn't either, in which case he smirks and says, "Hunting."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "So what exactly do you plan on doing, anyway?" Miss Harrington asks as she follows along behind Trevor.  Pushing their way through the undergrowth, the little group comes back to the inn.  The sky is just beginning to show the first sunlight of the day.



*"I'm hoping you can help us with that,"* Trevor asks.  *"We need to know all about this 'working' of yours and where Edward has gone so we can try to extract him from the mess you've gotten him into."*  Trevor sighs as he holds the door to admit the others to the inn.  _"I assume his baser urges were involved in the arrangement,"_ he thinks looking at Miss Harrington appraisingly.  *"Let's get some breakfast and you can fill us in."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

"Breakfast.  Brilliant."  Diggory grins, then adds in a low undertone.  "I should probably get properly dressed, as I'm not sure the locals want to see me in me undershirt, but I'll be down directly."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 28, 2004)

The men run upstairs and get changed before the inn becomes busy.  Then they come downstairs and sit at a table in the back - where any unusual talk won't be heard - and order some breakfast.

"I assume you're knowing about Pan already, else you'd likely not be here," Harrington says.  "So there's no harm in an explanation.  He's more than a god to us.  The lifeforce of the earth...the lines of energy that cross the world are Pan's veins.  'The Dragon' that Merlin tapped his magic from was Pan.  But we look at this world now, and we shudder.  The wonder and beauty of Pan, of nature, marred by the actions of man.  Look at this place, and then the stinking streets and belching smoke of London, and ask yourself, which is more desirable?  Where would you rather live?  We wish to return man to a state where he can live alongside nature, and to do that we need to restore to Pan the power he's lost.

"The doctor tells me that he tried to convert a student of his early on.  You know the name Moreau, I'm sure?  He had the general idea, but disagreed on how to do it.  Moreau felt that we could bypass Pan, and that experimentation on animals and humans would present the answer.  A physical solution over a spiritual one.  The doctor'd been in a cabal in London, but two of those became convinced Pan was a force of evil and left us.  The doctor and David Smythe continued on in London, as did I when I arrived from Egypt a few months ago."

Harrington pauses for a moment, eating some of her breakfast.

Yeah, I know the theory of ley lines didn't come about until the 1920s.  Sue me.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

"Ley lines _are_ Pan?  That's a theory I've not come across."  Jamison shakes his head for a second.  "But what happens when you restore man to this state?  What gives you lot the right to be decidin' fer the rest of the world what the right state is?"  He sighs, and, for some reason, Wordsworth's lines in "London, 1802" rise into his mind.  _We are selfish men; / Oh! raise us up; return to us again; / And give us manners, virtue, freedom, power._  He takes a bite of his dinner.  _The whole thing's a touch apocalyptic..._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 1, 2004)

"No, not exactly," Harrington says.  "The ley lines aren't Pan exactly.  Rather, they could not exist without Pan, and likewise Pan could not exist without them."  She takes a few bites of her food.  "What gives us the right?  In turn, I could ask what gives _you_ the right to wound, harm and destroy Pan.  We are but instruments; Pan speaks to us in all things, and to anyone who listens.  I don't really know what will happen after, only that we will be exalted.  But listen to me wax philosophical.  I'm sure Dr. Verdain could be explaining things better than I."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 1, 2004)

Diggory listens carefully to her explain the ley lines.  "Fair enough.  I think I see the distinction yer making.  As fer the other, _I'm_ not the one wounding, harming, or destroying Pan.  Why should I suffer for the sins of other folks?  I suppose I could join up with your lot and be exalted, but I'm not sure that's really fer me, you know.  Well, I at least do look forward to hearing Dr. Verdain explain."  The Irishman looks to Trevor and Hewitt to see if he can gauge their reaction.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 1, 2004)

Trevor takes a sip of coffee.  *"You know,"* he says reflectively, *"I am in a position to have a home outside London, and I stay there for exactly the reasons you state.  An entire world molded in the image of modern London is a horrific notion."*  He shakes his head a little sadly.  *"Yes,"* he adds decisively finishing up his eggs.  *"I believe a conversation with the doctor would be most profitable.  How would we get in contact with him?"*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 1, 2004)

Harrington is silent for a moment and then looks at Trevor.  "Avebury," she says.  "He's in Avebury, at a gypsy carnival."  She rises.  "But excuse me, gentlemen, I must be... well, a proper lady does not speak of such things.  I'll be only a moment."  As she heads towards the lavatory, Hewitt turns to Inspector Diggory.

"Well," he says, "I suppose it's safe to say that was our mysterious EIECET we saw back in the clearing."

Several minutes have passed, and Miss Harrington has not yet returned.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 2, 2004)

"Indeed."  Diggory pauses to wash down the last bites of his breakfast with some coffee.  "Are ye sure we want te be heading of looking fer EIECET on our own?  I could post something to DEDI and see what he recommends."  When Miss Harrington doesn't return, Jamison frowns.  "In either case, it looks like we've got an entirely different issue now, lads.  I think she's given us the slip."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 2, 2004)

Trevor nods as he sips the last of his coffee.  *"Naturally.  I didn't think it would be expedient to post a guard, however.  Hopefully we've planted the seed of the idea that we might be sympathetic to their ideas."*  He stands up and pushes in his chair.  *"Next stop, Avebury.  Let's get moving."*  He heads off to his room to prepare to leave.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 2, 2004)

Jamison is getting up to head to his room, when he pauses.  "An odd trip fer one's first visit to Wales, don't ye think, Hewitt?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 3, 2004)

"Indeed," Hewitt says as he rises from his chair.  "Quite strange indeed.  How science would marvel at the existence of those pygmies we encountered.  Here in Wales of all places."  He walks towards the stairs with the others.  "On to Avebury, then?"

It's about time to head to the fourth thread, I guess, whether you go direct to Avebury or stop at London first!  I'll edit this post with a link when I have one.  EDIT:  And here it is!


----------

